# 1916 Indian MC to be auctioned



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2014)

Pretty awesome.

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2225939&category=0&zip=&kwd=


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2014)

*very awesome!!!*

wish i could.


----------

